
Show HN: Procedural content generation as a service - aorioli
https://aorioli.github.io/procedural/
======
aorioli
A small two-weekend project developed for fun, an API that you can request
mazes, dungeons and music from for faster game prototyping. Dungeon code was
submitted by another developer, and I'm always open to more cool submissions.

